# Michael Angelo Batio's Wig Comes Off At Frankfurt Musikmesse!!!



## Samuel Shred (Apr 11, 2009)

Now we know the truth...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebXTXQBnvTE


----------



## AgentWalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

yea im gonna go out on a limb and say thats fake


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 11, 2009)

Absurdly fake, not even worth a view.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

What the fuck.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 11, 2009)

What the fuck!!?

The vid quality was like some kind of underground porno snuff movie I'm baffled but er..............yeah M.A.B. does have an incredibly shite hairdo!


----------



## Zak1233 (Apr 11, 2009)

lol if your gonna make a fake at least put some effort into it...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh christ, thats epic fail. 



(Also, waiting for the "Does he/doesn't he" debate to start >_< )


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish it was true. But that video was fake fake fake.


----------



## Shadow_6667 (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder what hair product he uses


----------



## Koshchei (Apr 11, 2009)

Forehead-b-Gone.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm disappointed.


----------



## S-O (Apr 11, 2009)

On another note, I always thought he had an odd hairstyle,


----------



## yingmin (Apr 11, 2009)

I have no problem believing that he wears a wig, but that video was garbages.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Apr 12, 2009)

I wouldn't care if he did wear a wig...


----------



## Apophis (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Crometeef (Apr 12, 2009)

creepy


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 12, 2009)

that looks pretty realistic to me


----------



## neon_black88 (Apr 12, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Forehead-b-Gone.



I take my wig off to you, kind sir.


----------



## Scali (Apr 12, 2009)

Now we know the truth: Michael Angelo is actually Joe Satriani in a wig!


----------

